# Case international 4230



## iceman99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all

Can anyone tell me what type of transmission oil we should use for our case international 4230 ? 
Can we use a standard care type or does it have to be a specific type ? 
We only use the tractor to launch our life boat up and down a slip way .
Thanks rich


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

The manufacturers recommendation is to use "Case IH Hytran", that is the best oil you could put in it!!

However you could use a "Super Universal Tractor Oil" SUTO, and that oil can be used in the engine as well. This will be a cheaper oil than the "Hytran"


----------

